# Auto Machine Shop Needed



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm looking for somewhere to get the heads done on a 5.7L Vortec for a Suburban I'm rebuilding. We don't have much for options in Cache Valley.
Does anyone have any experience with someone Ogden area north that they'd recommend?
Hoping for someone who could turn them around this week or early next.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Isn't Brent's machine still in Logan? I worked there 10 plus years ago in the parts side.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope; I always took my stuff to him but he quit a few years ago. My last project I took to Bakers but I just ended up frustrated so I'm trying to find a new place. I'm missing Brent's they were always great to work with.


----------

